# So how do you answer ?



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

plugger said:


> I don't catch many, but the ones I do catch are small!


Used that one Saturday.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

90% of the fish are caught by 10% of fishermen.
If a guy has the right gear he should have some knowledge, if he's using rope for line and a size 4 hook fishing panfish it's not gonna matter what ya tell him!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

would you let me hunt your property? No? I'm not giving any honey holes.
Depending on the person. I will give some info


----------



## ArkansasDave (May 3, 2018)

Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

"Lotta dinks"


----------



## wallhanger81 (Mar 23, 2016)

I marked a bunch. Just can't get them to bite. Usually the truth for me


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

depends on the lake. Public lake, I'll tell the truth if I didnt do well. but I'll hold back if I do good.
the Private lake I fish, we all get on the the same spot, so he must also be a friend of the guy that owns the land, so I'll tell him in detail


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Anita Dwink said:


> On one lake I fish I look for chewing tobacco stain. The guy I know who chews hole hops but if he's found them its marked well. I typically drill 50 holes so it could be any of them. Today I think most came from 3 holes and the person I took caught all in one spot. When my friends ask I answer " corner or top of the mouth " when asked where I caught them. Yea it's old but still get the expected reaction or hand gesture.


Maybe the greatest thing I've ever heard! 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Hell, I chew and never thought of that. No wonder my holes are always occupied the next day when I come back to catch more..., Thanks for the tip, I'll have to spit in a water bottle if we ever get some ice. Great post!


Anita Dwink said:


> On one lake I fish I look for chewing tobacco stain. The guy I know who chews hole hops but if he's found them its marked well. I typically drill 50 holes so it could be any of them. Today I think most came from 3 holes and the person I took caught all in one spot. When my friends ask I answer " corner or top of the mouth " when asked where I caught them. Yea it's old but still get the expected reaction or hand gesture.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Im honest normally unless the person looks like sketchball then I'll just say "did ok nothing crazy" 

What gets me and more for boating then ice fishing but when you pull up to dock with another boat and they ask how you did and you tell them then they dont reciprocate. Like hey how did you guys make out "good we got out limits out in 35 FOW" and then it goes silent. Just dont get that, did they have a bad day and embarrassed to tell about it or just a jackhole who doesnt like to share info just glean it off others.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Im honest normally unless the person looks like sketchball then I'll just say "did ok nothing crazy"
> 
> What gets me and more for boating then ice fishing but when you pull up to dock with another boat and they ask how you did and you tell them then they dont reciprocate. Like hey how did you guys make out "good we got out limits out in 35 FOW" and then it goes silent. Just dont get that, did they have a bad day and embarrassed to tell about it or just a jackhole who doesnt like to share info just glean it off others.


both


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I'm generally honest but I don't gush information.....when I've had a bad trip and someone asks me if I have had any luck...I reply "mostly bad" which makes me smile a bit, and generally gets a laugh from the person making the inquiry.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I help my fellow fishermen as much as possible. And wish them luck.

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

It's funny, I only ever give an accurate and detailed report to those I am close with. But on the flip side, I always ask strangers the same questions and no matter how they answer I say to myself "they're probably lying, better go find out for my self" LOL


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Im honest normally unless the person looks like sketchball then I'll just say "did ok nothing crazy"
> 
> What gets me and more for boating then ice fishing but when you pull up to dock with another boat and they ask how you did and you tell them then they dont reciprocate. Like hey how did you guys make out "good we got out limits out in 35 FOW" and then it goes silent. Just dont get that, did they have a bad day and embarrassed to tell about it or just a jackhole who doesnt like to share info just glean it off others.


I don't have the " how did you do" question. I seems as soon as they recognize me, they go on their way.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I tell em the truth, especially if I did well, I’ll tell em where I was what I was useing & how I was fishin, heck, I’ll even give em my minnows if I have any left. I hope everybody has a good time.


----------



## Reef runner (Jan 21, 2020)

Lie!!! I was programmed as a kid to keep your mouth shut. We never caught any fish or killed any ducks if you asked. As you get older you find yourself linking up with a few others like yourself for a network of info. You receive good intel thanks to giving it. And you can be assured those other guys aren’t running their mouths. Works good and you dont have to ask guys in the parking lot. And you sure don’t drive up to someone on the ice in 4 fow perch fishing and ask how are they biting.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Or you could just do what the one guy did to me shore perch fishing years ago...I was sitting on my bucket with my fish in a shopping bag behind it, I stood up to go cast out, buddy walking by opens my bag and calls his buddy over to see it in some foreign language. "excuse me can I help you with something?" guy just looks through me like im a ghost and continues showing his buddy. "thanks can I have my fish back now". Not a word from this guy he just moves along like nothing happened. Younger sharkbait would have tossed his ass in the drink.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

T


Reef runner said:


> Lie!!! I was programmed as a kid to keep your mouth shut. We never caught any fish or killed any ducks if you asked. As you get older you find yourself linking up with a few others like yourself for a network of info. You receive good intel thanks to giving it. And you can be assured those other guys aren’t running their mouths. Works good and you dont have to ask guys in the parking lot. And you sure don’t drive up to someone on the ice in 4 fow perch fishing and ask how are they biting.


Thanks for letting us know not to trust any of your reports on here ...at least you were honest about that. 

Welcome to MS as of this week! We have a neat feature here called "ignore". Congrats you just made the list!

P.S when you say "as you get older" but you're 36yrs talking like youre 75 lol lol lol..ignore!


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Funny how a guy's post can be interpreted two completely opposite ways. Here's my read on it:

When asked how he did he said he'd lie (we all get to make our own choice). He was taught early on by those that showed him the ropes whether it was dad, gramps, or an uncle, that he should keep hush because they were probably wise old geezers who didn't want their spots blown up year after year (and think, that was probably before the Internet so they were ahead of their time!) He was taught to say he caught nothing if fishing and shot nothing if hunting. Then, as he got older (when I was mid 30's I began feeling older too and had spent enough time in the outdoors to learn the tricks of the trade) he simply created a network of guys like "himself" to gather and share information. When he received good intel he reciprocated and they always thanked one another rather than giving the cold shoulder like complete strangers often do. By having his network, he was sure he wasn't being lied to by some jaw flappers spewing BS info. He simply prefers that method over asking some nimrod in the parking lot who he doesn't know from Adam. Then he tossed in there, do unto others as you'd have them do to you and said he wouldn't want someone driving up on him fishing the shallows only to be asked if he was catching anything because he wouldn't do that to anyone else. Seems straight forward to me.

But I suppose if you want to ignore him that's your choice too,


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Smallie12 said:


> Funny how a guy's post can be interpreted two completely opposite ways.


No doubt about it, there are a number of ways people can read a post and come away with a different interpretation. Same can be said about how people express their views. The poster in question didn't say anything a whole lot different that what others have said, just in their own way.

Funny thing is that whether it is this hard water section, or the soft water one, it seems the vast majority of threads started are questions about hows the ice, hows the fishing, so on and so forth. There a lot of members here who will share what they know, and others who admonish them for it.

Has to make a guy scratch his head though, as to why someone would join a group when they start right off saying they will share nothing. Guess they might just be here to tell others to shut up. Who knows!


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Tough bite, nothing but dinks.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

nice fish,awesome job


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Depends on who is asking...where I was. What kind of fish. I have a very large circle of buddies. But there are many that only hear tidbits. Some hear wrong lakes right numbers. Some guys can't go fishing without 3 or more guys. And always new ones so ya tell one your telling 50. SW Michigan does t really hold many lakes that can sustain that kind of pressure. Be different on St. Claire. Or the bay. Still not giving gps though.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

ArkansasDave said:


> Loose lips sink ships.





Smallie12 said:


> Funny how a guy's post can be interpreted two completely opposite ways. Here's my read on it:
> 
> When asked how he did he said he'd lie (we all get to make our own choice). He was taught early on by those that showed him the ropes whether it was dad, gramps, or an uncle, that he should keep hush because they were probably wise old geezers who didn't want their spots blown up year after year (and think, that was probably before the Internet so they were ahead of their time!) He was taught to say he caught nothing if fishing and shot nothing if hunting. Then, as he got older (when I was mid 30's I began feeling older too and had spent enough time in the outdoors to learn the tricks of the trade) he simply created a network of guys like "himself" to gather and share information. When he received good intel he reciprocated and they always thanked one another rather than giving the cold shoulder like complete strangers often do. By having his network, he was sure he wasn't being lied to by some jaw flappers spewing BS info. He simply prefers that method over asking some nimrod in the parking lot who he doesn't know from Adam. Then he tossed in there, do unto others as you'd have them do to you and said he wouldn't want someone driving up on him fishing the shallows only to be asked if he was catching anything because he wouldn't do that to anyone else. Seems straight forward to me.
> 
> But I suppose if you want to ignore him that's your choice too,



All of the above ! You CAN HAVE too many "fishing buddy's".


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

snortwheeze said:


> All of the above ! You CAN HAVE too many "fishing buddy's".


Only when they want to know wher the fish are biting at


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Lund Explorer said:


> No doubt about it, there are a number of ways people can read a post and come away with a different interpretation. Same can be said about how people express their views. The poster in question didn't say anything a whole lot different that what others have said, just in their own way.
> 
> Funny thing is that whether it is this hard water section, or the soft water one, it seems the vast majority of threads started are questions about hows the ice, hows the fishing, so on and so forth. There a lot of members here who will share what they know, and others who admonish them for it.
> 
> Has to make a guy scratch his head though, as to why someone would join a group when they start right off saying they will share nothing. Guess they might just be here to tell others to shut up. Who knows!


My take from it was this...joins the site and 2 days later tells people "I lie" when really all you need to say is nothing or a simple did ok or not ok when people ask. Why would you feel the need to deliberately lie when you have the chance to make a friend or just say nothing. Ive made more friends/acquaintances in telling the truth and being honest.

I come on here to help others and get help from others not to be led astray or to get "walleye22'd". So yeah, Im going to block a guy who on day 2 basically says "I lie to people who ask me how fishing was" why even bother listening to anything he says even if hes the best fisherman in the world, were not on the same moral levels. Peace out.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

If they have kids with them I will tell them exactly where I was, show them my bucket (if I caught anything) and tell them what I was using. When it comes to kids I’ll tell them anything I know to help them get into fish. If it’s a grown capable adult I’ll down talk it, not lie but not tell them everything.....


----------



## Reef runner (Jan 21, 2020)

Sharkbait11 said:


> My take from it was this...joins the site and 2 days later tells people "I lie" when really all you need to say is nothing or a simple did ok or not ok when people ask. Why would you feel the need to deliberately lie when you have the chance to make a friend or just say nothing. Ive made more friends/acquaintances in telling the truth and being honest.
> 
> I come on here to help others and get help from others not to be led astray or to get "walleye22'd". So yeah, Im going to block a guy who on day 2 basically says "I lie to people who ask me how fishing was" why even bother listening to anything he says even if hes the best fisherman in the world, were not on the same moral levels. Peace out.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Update: I live on a lake but access to the water from my place in the winter is difficult due to a steep bank. I typically hook my shanty to my snowmobile and drive the 1/2 mile to the public launch to get on. Saturday was no exception and I ended up right in front of my place fishing. I did Okay and never moved. As I was exiting the lake back at the launch there was 2 men with their kids coming on the ice. They asked how I did. Seeing how they were with their kids I told them exactly where I was and what I was using, I even gave them my left over wigglers. I also told them it was right in front of my place and if the kids needed to use the bathroom or anything just come on up and knock on the door.
Sunday I go back out there and the place is littered with cigarette butts, empty cigarette packs, empty juice boxes, candy wrappers and all kinds of assorted trash. No good deeds go unpunished I guess.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Isn’t that a shame. People....


----------



## BOTTOM THUMPER (Jan 22, 2013)

That’s awful


----------



## Classic8Track (Jan 23, 2020)

It depends, when I do well I dont mind sharing, have a hard time owning dismal outings so I tend to inflate results by a factor of 2.


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

Classic8Track said:


> It depends, when I do well I dont mind sharing, have a hard time owning dismal outings so I tend to inflate results by a factor of 2.


that and don't want to discourage others from trying. They might start catching and offer some tips too


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Gillgitter said:


> Update: I live on a lake but access to the water from my place in the winter is difficult due to a steep bank. I typically hook my shanty to my snowmobile and drive the 1/2 mile to the public launch to get on. Saturday was no exception and I ended up right in front of my place fishing. I did Okay and never moved. As I was exiting the lake back at the launch there was 2 men with their kids coming on the ice. They asked how I did. Seeing how they were with their kids I told them exactly where I was and what I was using, I even gave them my left over wigglers. I also told them it was right in front of my place and if the kids needed to use the bathroom or anything just come on up and knock on the door.
> Sunday I go back out there and the place is littered with cigarette butts, empty cigarette packs, empty juice boxes, candy wrappers and all kinds of assorted trash. No good deeds go unpunished I guess.


It really sucks when people leave trash in the woods and water, but it’s a real shame they’re teaching their kids that that’s ok. My 5 year old son gets all pissed off when he sees garbage in the woods. It cracks me up and makes me proud at the same time.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

“When asked how you did do you...”
I don’t have one answer for that question. It really depends who is asking and where I’m fishing. If I can tell they’re friendly and not just fishing for your hot spot I’ll let them know how we did and give them the details. If I run into an ice fishing newbie struggling or a dad trying to get his kid on some fish I’ll go out of my way to help. I’ll show them what holes are hammering fish and maybe throw the guys kid or the newbie a couple hot jigs they’re biting on so they can have a good time. Now on the other hand, when I run into the seasoned veteran ice fisherman sitting in his warm truck at the launch, otter shanty in the parking lot with all the best electronics and gear loaded and ready to go, just waiting for a hot report to see if it’s even “worth his time” to venture out...yeah those guys don’t get much.
“Hows the fishing?”
“Better on the lake than the parking lot”
“How are they biting today?”
“With their mouth, same as always”


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Funny story - A few years ago I took a couple friends out and the weather was foggy. Helped a guy and his wife get through to the spot he wanted to fish on the side by side and walked across to the other side of the lake. Fog was thick but the fish were biting well. Around 11:00 the fog cleared a bit and we heard his side by side headed our way. By this time all of us were close to to our limit and I just iced a 30" pike. Our fish were scattered all over the dozen or so holes we've been using . He gets out walks up and asks " how are you doing " . In as plain spoken a voice as I could I answered 'not worth a crap" we all sat on our buckets with no expression whatsoever. He stood for a second, turned around, got back in and drove away. The three of us sat quietly for maybe 2 minutes before the roars started. Been a while but we retell it just about every season.


----------



## Out-Kast (Feb 10, 2020)

Didn't have to answer to anyone. Worked like a charm.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Anita Dwink said:


> I typically Ice fish away from the crowd but have to walk past them on the way back. There's always someone who asks how you did ?


I always tell the truth on how I did. I rarely tell the truth about where I did good.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Although not ice fishing, two guys approached me on the river steelhead fishing and said “the River seems blown, we’ve never been here, is it even worth our time?” I said “well I was watching where you guys were fishing this morning, it’s one of my best spots apart from where I’m standing in high water like this. Didn’t see you net anything and I haven’t hooked a thing. I’m packing it in for a lunch and a beer if you wanna join I’ll talk about the area with ya.”.... we had lunch grew to know each other, exchanged contact info, fished a different river the next day and got into a few fish. That fall one of the guys put me on my first deer, the following fall I was in his wedding along with the other guy that was fishing with him. A little over 7 years later now, those two are my closest of friends and we talk most every day in group text at minimum even though all 3 of us live hours away from each other.

you never know when you’ll run into some great people and make some awesome friendships that extend beyond fishing.

I’ve also cut lines when people cast over me and tangle up after seeing me net a fish and they crowded in. I’ve also said it was slow to slobs as I’m dragging a limit of perch off of lsc. I’ve also given bait/lures to strangers that genuinely needed help and asked for it politely.

it all depends on how I’m approached and how they present themselves.


----------

